# Memory Management Blue Screen of Death



## BostonJules (Jun 10, 2010)

Hello,

I am having troubles with my first build. The computer works enough to start up and use some basic software, but it eventually crashes, particularly when playing WoW. Sometimes I get the BSoD with one of the two following errors: MEMORY_MANAGEMENT or BAD_POOL_HDR (something like that). I found another post saying to run Microsoft's memory diagnostic tool. When I ran the bootable CD, it got through the first test ok, then had Failures on the INVC test and LRAND test before freezing during the STRIDE 6 test. 

A little extra (possibly useless) history. The computer seemed to be doing ok before I installed a Graphics card. I am not entirely sure that is when the problems started, but I have since removed the card and uninstalled the drivers.

Thanks!

System info:
Motherboard: ASUS M4A78T-E
Processor: AMD Phenom II x4 955 BE
Hard Drive: Hitachi Deskstar 1 TB SATA
RAM: 6 GB OCW DDR2 RAM (this is the best I can recall off the top of my head)
OS: Windows 7 x64
Graphics Card: VisionTek ATI Radeon 4570 (removed this. also has no support for Win7)


----------



## Wallyinnc (Jun 9, 2010)

Hi Jules
It looks a lot like memory problems

First the simple things: remove your memory sticks and reseat them, carefully. Are you sure they are DDR2? Your board takes DDR3. Are you overclocking?

Then you might try Memtest86 to run a memory test: http://www.memtest86.com/

Finally, it is strange that you say a ATI Radean 4570 doesn't have support for windows 7, have you checked ATI's site: http://game.amd.com/us-en/drivers_catalyst.aspx?p=win7/windows-7-64bit ?
If you prefer not to re-install the card, run the Windows cleanup installer utility to make sure all the drivers are completely removed: http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;290301

Good luck and let us know


----------



## Jonathan_King (May 30, 2010)

Please upload your dmps files for analysis:



> Go to C:\Windows\Minidump and copy all of the dmp files to the desktop. Select all>right-click on one>Send to>New Compressed folder. Then attach the zip file to your next post by use of the paperclip icon in the advanced editor.


----------



## BostonJules (Jun 10, 2010)

Thanks for the replies! I'll start the Memory reseats/tests after I post this.

I wanted to post a little more info and corrections.

The memory is OCZ 6GB DDR3 (sorry, I assembled this a while ago and forgot the RAM info). I am not currently overclocking

As for the graphics card, I should have said VisionTek doesn't seem to support Win7 (at least I couldn't find anything on their website for it). I did update to the drivers posted on the ATI/AMD website. I do plan to reinstall it once I get the system running better.

Minidumps from my last 20 crashes attached.


----------



## Jonathan_King (May 30, 2010)

Looks like Norton is causing the issue. Please uninstall it completely, then run this removal tool: ftp://ftp.symantec.com/public/english_us_canada/removal_tools/Norton_Removal_Tool.exe

Then download and install* Microsoft Security Essentials*.


```
[font=lucida console]
BugCheck 1A, {8886, fffffa80036e09d0, fffffa800431fa00, 500}
Probably caused by : memory_corruption ( nt!MiUnlinkPageFromLockedList+298 )
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
BugCheck A, {10, 2, 1, fffff80002c98a5f}
Probably caused by : memory_corruption ( nt!MiReplenishPageSlist+100 )
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
BugCheck 1A, {41284, 24057001, f6bb, fffff70001080000}
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+4a83 )
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
BugCheck 3B, {c0000005, fffff80002ccc805, fffff8800a0727a0, 0}
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!ExpInterlockedPopEntrySListFault16+0 )
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
BugCheck BE, {fffff8a0082709e0, 8000000188dc1101, fffff880070c9a30, b}
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+423be )
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
BugCheck 19, {20, fffff8a01277b8b0, fffff8a01277bc10, 5360318}
Probably caused by : SYMEFA64.SYS ( SYMEFA64+47fa )
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
BugCheck A, {8, 2, 0, fffff80002d7e4ab}
Probably caused by : memory_corruption ( nt!MiStoreSetEvictPageFile+b )
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
BugCheck 3B, {c0000005, fffff80002d3da5f, fffff880074d6cb0, 0}
Probably caused by : memory_corruption ( nt!MiIdentifyPfn+26f )
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
BugCheck 1A, {5003, fffff90000812000, 3940, 14f300a77280}
Probably caused by : win32k.sys ( win32k!memset+b0 )
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
BugCheck 19, {20, fffff8a0026fe6c0, fffff8a0026fea50, 5390037}
Probably caused by : BHDrvx64.sys ( BHDrvx64+6c1eb )
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
BugCheck 1A, {41790, fffffa80016896f0, ffff, 0}
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+33946 )
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
BugCheck 50, {fffff8a009d88000, 1, fffff8800109eb04, 0}
Probably caused by : SYMEFA64.SYS ( SYMEFA64+33b04 )
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
[/font]
```


----------



## BostonJules (Jun 10, 2010)

I tried to remove Norton and ran the removal tool. Then I installed the Microsoft Security and ran some scans and left the computer alone. A while later it had apparently recovered from a crash.

I reseated the RAM, and started up the computer. It got stuck trying to load the ASUS OS. After shutting it down, I have since lost post. I will have to post another update here once I reestablish that (hopefully tomorrow).

Thanks for the ideas.


----------



## Jonathan_King (May 30, 2010)

All right, thanks for the update. Remember to upload any new dmps.

In the meantime, you might want to try a memory test. Download a copy of *Memtest86* and burn the ISO to a CD using *Iso Recorder* or another ISO burning program. Boot from the CD, and leave it running for at least 5 or 6 passes.


----------

